# Salary Advice



## fattony (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi All ,

I've been approached with a job offer in Singapore of 100AUD , can any one advise how this salary would relate to the local job market .I primarily work in Healthcare I.T and hold a Masters Degree with 10+ years experience

Also rental/Housing costs ?
Visa employer prepared to sponsor ,pitfalls ?


Many thanks


----------



## fattony (Mar 26, 2011)

*Amended*



fattony said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I've been approached with a job offer in Singapore of 100AUD , can any one advise how this salary would relate to the local job market .I primarily work in Healthcare I.T and hold a Masters Degree with 10+ years experience
> 
> ...


OOPS that should be 100K AUD ..sorry


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

fattony said:


> Also rental/Housing costs ?


If you can squeeze the employer to provide rental, you can save a lot ..

Approx rental goes from $ 1,000 for a room, to $ 10,000 for a condo ..




> Visa employer prepared to sponsor ,pitfalls ?


In Singapore, only employers can sponsor, go to Ministry of Manpower Singapore and look up

Unless you can apply for a PEP - whereby the pass is not tied to the employer, but, you need to fulfil a few requirements ...

As for whether the pay is enough, it depends: I know IT guys earning 4,500 $ PM on perm jobs, and also guys on 12,000 to 15,000 PM on contract jobs ... 

All depends on how you negotiate and what is worth for you ..


----------

